# Hertel Board Wax...



## Rocan

Hey all... thought id do a bit of review on this so called amazing wax...

i bought 24 ozs of this stuff and it came in today... waxed it on, all went well... went on smooth, odorless, but it took about a whole ounce to do my board (given i had some crazy edge burn that needed to be saturated)

ill continue this after i scrape, and then ride this saturday. 

cheers all.


----------



## arsenic0

Its good stuff, and it seems to really hold up well. I typically do a small maintenence type wax before every trip, the stuff is so cheap why not? I have the big block though but i dont use that much per wax, then again i do only have a 151.

Its great stuff, definately as good or better than the OBJ F1 i bought with the kit..and waaaay cheaper. I mean it ends up costing you like 1.25 per wax assuming you use a whole 1oz every time...way better than the 12 or whatever all the sports stores here charge.


----------



## Rocan

I just got back from riding...

Where to start... This stuff is hands down the best thing you can buy for your board. I know im totally going to sound like the ads on their site, but this stuff is simply amazing. 

Corduroy, Ice, Old mush... whatever it is- i just glied over it. I was literally flying down the hill... i could go for hundreds of feet on the flats without slowing down... I was passing by everyone on the hill- while others were bombing I was checking my speed. I did multiple speed tests seeing if i would hit a limit... no go. The faster I went the better the wax seemed to work. From the second i put my board down on the snow... I knew this stuff was good.

Hands down worth its cost... hell, its worth over 30 dollars an ounce (one wax job) in my opinion. Screw all the other waxs... this thing is amazing.

no complaints... some edge burn but hey, I was flying and my edges werent that saturated. 

Again.. dont even think twice- buy Hertel wax and no one else =D


----------



## NYCboarder

I agree rocan... great stuff i love it... i fly with this wax. 

with the edge burns... i noticed the same thing also.. doesnt hold to well on east coast ice (only the edges dry up a bit) 

besides that its well worth it


----------



## Flick Montana

Love it.

Hertel Super Hotsauce Snowboard Wax Bulk

It will last you until the end of time and then two days afterwards.


----------



## jmacphee9

damn i wanna try it lol..170 dollars for like 1000 bars lol


----------



## legallyillegal

tognar sells 2.5kg (~5.5lbs) of toko universal wax for $50
(10x ~.55lb bricks) ($9.09/lb)

compare the hertel .75lb brick at $20 ($26.67/lb)


----------



## Rocan

I bought the 24 oz pack... they gave me 30 ozs of wax for some reason.. i dont mind...


legally- its completely worth the price... w00ps toko back to the factory.

I'm currently thinking of ways to deal with the edge burn here on the ice coast... im going to try rubbing on a nice thick layer along my edges, a thinner layer in the center, then melt it all on, drip on some more, melt that on and warm up the base, let it get saturated, let it cool and harden, and then remelt the wax in an attempt to saturate it more.

on the hertel package they say that you can make the all purpose work better for cold conditions by changing the way you apply it, but it doesnt exactly tell you HOW.


----------



## Rocan

legallyillegal said:


> tognar sells 2.5kg (~5.5lbs) of toko universal wax for $50
> (10x ~.55lb bricks) ($9.09/lb)
> 
> compare the hertel .75lb brick at $20 ($26.67/lb)


if you buy the 160 ounce pack, it comes to only $15.05 a pound... well worth the extra 6 dollars over toko...



also your calculations are off- its only $25.33 a pound if you buy the .75 pound bar :cheeky4::cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

i was actually just going to make a wax thread, but i guess this answers that question. this stuff seems pretty awesome. the burton wax i got on clearance is no bueno


----------



## Guest

What is edge burn?


----------



## NYCboarder

Jonne said:


> What is edge burn?


when you tend to ride more ice and hard pack conditions you will begin to see just about 2 inches of your base begin to turn white (near the edges) not in the middle of the board... it is reffered to as edgeburn because thats the only area that gets dried up (white))


----------



## Rocan

i always wonder how re waxing returns the color to the burnt parts of your board lol...


----------



## lisevolution

I have the Toko wax and it's ok... not great, not bad just OK. I'm going to have to check this stuff out especially since I'm here on the ice coast also. I was thinking about going OBJ or BlueBird but if this is tried and true on the conditions I ride i'll take the shot


----------



## Glade Ripper

lisevolution said:


> I have the Toko wax and it's ok... not great, not bad just OK. I'm going to have to check this stuff out especially since I'm here on the ice coast also. I was thinking about going OBJ or BlueBird but if this is tried and true on the conditions I ride i'll take the shot


I have the bluebird cold wax. Got a big bar of it for $9.99. I think it works great for the ice coast. I live in central NY and just started using it on my board. I have only applied it once so far, it was a bitch to scrape compared to all temp, and have benn out on it four times now. I fly by people on skis and boards with this stuff. After this last time, 4th trip on wax job, I started to see a little edge burn. Just thought I'd let ya know my experience with it seeings as you were thinking about it.

On the note of the thread I might actually pick some of this hertel wax up. I am always looking for different waxes to try and see which lasts longer and makes me faster! I love being able to ride a flat for awhile without unstrapping and skating like my friends have to do. This stuff sounds pretty decent, I'll have to nab some and see if I like it more than my bluebird that I am currently using.


----------



## Guest

NYCboarder said:


> when you tend to ride more ice and hard pack conditions you will begin to see just about 2 inches of your base begin to turn white (near the edges) not in the middle of the board... it is reffered to as edgeburn because thats the only area that gets dried up (white))


Ah, thanks mate!


----------



## Rocan

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have the bluebird cold wax. Got a big bar of it for $9.99. I think it works great for the ice coast. I live in central NY and just started using it on my board. I have only applied it once so far, it was a bitch to scrape compared to all temp, and have benn out on it four times now. I fly by people on skis and boards with this stuff. After this last time, 4th trip on wax job, I started to see a little edge burn. Just thought I'd let ya know my experience with it seeings as you were thinking about it.
> 
> On the note of the thread I might actually pick some of this hertel wax up. I am always looking for different waxes to try and see which lasts longer and makes me faster! I love being able to ride a flat for awhile without unstrapping and skating like my friends have to do. This stuff sounds pretty decent, I'll have to nab some and see if I like it more than my bluebird that I am currently using.


on cold weather this stuff will run out quick, wax every time. 

the base is really fine... just the man made junk we have here rips through the wax on the edges...

need to wax again... will see if i can decrease edge burn this time.


----------



## lisevolution

cubllsu8338 said:


> I have the bluebird cold wax. Got a big bar of it for $9.99. I think it works great for the ice coast. I live in central NY and just started using it on my board. I have only applied it once so far, it was a bitch to scrape compared to all temp, and have benn out on it four times now. I fly by people on skis and boards with this stuff. After this last time, 4th trip on wax job, I started to see a little edge burn. Just thought I'd let ya know my experience with it seeings as you were thinking about it.
> 
> On the note of the thread I might actually pick some of this hertel wax up. I am always looking for different waxes to try and see which lasts longer and makes me faster! I love being able to ride a flat for awhile without unstrapping and skating like my friends have to do. This stuff sounds pretty decent, I'll have to nab some and see if I like it more than my bluebird that I am currently using.


I appreciate the Feedback on the bluebird... I've only heard good things about it, but it's a bit expensive and somewhat hard to find where I am so I haven't taken a shot at using it. I may buy some of both the Hertel and the Bluebird so I can get a comparison of the two and stick with the one I like better. I generally like the all-temp wax because although I ride predominantly here on the ice coast, I do take trips out west and to deal with the hassle of stripping and re-waxing to all-temp kinda sucks


----------



## Guest

Pass the 'Super Hot Sauce' please, I love this stuff.:thumbsup:


----------



## arsenic0

Damn you NY'ers are coming strong on this thread lol...


----------



## Rocan

arsenic0 said:


> Damn you NY'ers are coming strong on this thread lol...


maybe super hot sauce is able to melt away the east coast ice :laugh::laugh:

w00t for snow in the city today... about an inch or two but its the most perfect snow ive seen in years... compacts well yet its still floaty.


perfect for snowballs. =D


----------



## Guest

Rocan said:


> maybe super hot sauce is able to melt away the east coast ice :laugh::laugh:
> 
> w00t for snow in the city today... about an inch or two but its the most perfect snow ive seen in years... compacts well yet its still floaty.
> 
> 
> perfect for snowballs. =D



The snow does look great, Wish I could head to the mountain, hopefully I can get out to windham friday.


----------



## arsenic0

Rocan said:


> maybe super hot sauce is able to melt away the east coast ice :laugh::laugh:
> 
> w00t for snow in the city today... about an inch or two but its the most perfect snow ive seen in years... compacts well yet its still floaty.
> 
> 
> perfect for snowballs. =D


Oh yea!? Look at the top of Meadows here in Oregon..oh yea baby, patches of dirt...no you cant have any either.


----------



## Rocan

IznastY said:


> The snow does look great, Wish I could head to the mountain, hopefully I can get out to windham friday.


try out blue mountain...

bit busy but great slopes and not to far out there.

hopefully ill get there on saturday...

was just there last weekend.


----------



## Guest

Ive been meaning to try this one out as well. Ive dabbled with a few different brands, and have a bar of Purl racing wax waiting to be used for the next wax, but I must say, I recently tried the OneBallJay 4WD "cold" wax and its the fastest wax Ive used so far. I absolutely love this stuff, and it lasts forever on the ice coast.


----------



## Glade Ripper

lisevolution said:


> I appreciate the Feedback on the bluebird... I've only heard good things about it, but it's a bit expensive and somewhat hard to find where I am so I haven't taken a shot at using it. I may buy some of both the Hertel and the Bluebird so I can get a comparison of the two and stick with the one I like better. I generally like the all-temp wax because although I ride predominantly here on the ice coast, I do take trips out west and to deal with the hassle of stripping and re-waxing to all-temp kinda sucks



I got it from the blend. Here is the link: BLUEBIRD Medium Cold Temp Snowboard Wax - Snowboard Wax, Tools and Tuning - Snowboarding Accessories - SUBURBAN BLEND - Snowboard - Skateboard Gear and Apparel


----------



## Gnarly

I finally rode on the Super Hot Sauce wax. It held up way better than the One Ball Jay 4x4 even in shitty snow conditions (hasn't snowed in a week, so it's pretty hard packed and icy). With the OBJ wax, I had to re-wax my board every time I rode. With the Hertel stuff, I've only got a tiny bit of edge burn.

I don't know if it's cause it was 30 degrees today, but my board glidded so well it was insane. I could glide further than anyone else on the hill. Get off lift, glide UP THE HILL when everyone else was skating to the strap in point. The combo of the TBT sintered base and the Hertel wax made the Riot a freaking rocket ship. I've never speed checked more in my life than I did today.

Only thing I didn't like was it seemed like I had to use more wax than normal to get full coverage. But the stuff is so cheap that it doesn't really matter.


----------



## arsenic0

I have the same issue..ive literally thrown my board on the snow at a flat area near a lift line at the start of a day to strap in and had it start slide away where i had to reach down and grab the binding before it got away...i was like wow i may just die this shits so slippery...

While the initial wax takes quite a bit, i found that i actually use less wax on subsequent waxes because the mid section holds up so well i really only have to wax the edges and then put a few drops down the center and spread them out on my SL-R

For those that havent seen it yet what makes their wax so special.
YouTube - We Have It They Don't (All Temperature Ski Wax)

I'd love to try the White gold some day when i get more advanced, but that shits just soooo expensive i dont think ever will.


----------



## Rocan

arsenic0 said:


> I have the same issue..ive literally thrown my board on the snow at a flat area near a lift line at the start of a day to strap in and had it start slide away where i had to reach down and grab the binding before it got away...i was like wow i may just die this shits so slippery...
> 
> While the initial wax takes quite a bit, i found that i actually use less wax on subsequent waxes because the mid section holds up so well i really only have to wax the edges and then put a few drops down the center and spread them out on my SL-R
> 
> For those that havent seen it yet what makes their wax so special.
> YouTube - We Have It They Don't (All Temperature Ski Wax)
> 
> I'd love to try the White gold some day when i get more advanced, but that shits just soooo expensive i dont think ever will.


first time i waxed with it i used a whole bar...

today i rubbed my edges like crazy to try and get them super saturated and reduce edge burn... which youll find you have a lot with this wax becuase youll be moving so fast youll WANT to be on your edge.

i used about a half ounce of wax or so.

heh... i thought the same thing when i first stepped in with this wax... slippery as hell :laugh::laugh:

the white gold is supposed to be frickin insane... twice as fast as the hot sauce... if not better. Only olympians use a whole bar on their boards...

most people just mix a tiny bit in with the normal hot sauce.


----------



## Guest

I finally gave in and bought some of this stuff... wow is it nice. I feel as if I can defy the laws of physics with this wax on my board!


----------



## arsenic0

izibo said:


> I finally gave in and bought some of this stuff... wow is it nice. I feel as if I can defy the laws of physics with this wax on my board!


Another convert! Its kind of nice supporting the littler guys for a change.


----------



## UncleRico

Where can I find this magical wax for cheap in Canada?


----------



## Dawg Catcher

the internet order direct from their site.

well i was debating between this stuff and some purl wax ended up going witht he purl microcystaline blend shit just so i can be different from all you posers


----------



## arsenic0

UncleRico said:


> Where can I find this magical wax for cheap in Canada?


Just make sure you get the 24 1oz bars not the big 12oz bars, its more expensive



Dawg Catcher said:


> the internet order direct from their site.
> 
> well i was debating between this stuff and some purl wax ended up going witht he purl microcystaline blend shit just so i can be different from all you posers


Also we don't care what you think.:cheeky4:


----------



## RidePowder

So we all know Super Hot sauce is the shit. Ive got a 3/4lb bar that I can get one more wax out of back home. But anyone tried spring solution? Im curious I also want to try ultimate powder.

I actually came across Hertel when I googled Jeff Brushi and theres an autographed photo of jeff brushi that says that Hertel is the best wax ever


----------



## squishydonut

how much do you guys use each time? i've read 1/2 a bar to a bar?


----------



## RidePowder

ive got the brick and i crayon it on so i use less


----------



## arsenic0

Really depends, i like to do maintenence waxes after every trip so just a bit around the edges and down the middle and the board sucks most of it up...on really icy days or if my board looks particularlly beat up or got some nice big scratches in the wax i use a bit more to get rid of it as best i can.


----------



## Guest

arsenic0 said:


> Really depends, i like to do maintenence waxes after every trip so just a bit around the edges and down the middle and the board sucks most of it up...on really icy days or if my board looks particularlly beat up or got some nice big scratches in the wax i use a bit more to get rid of it as best i can.


I use about 1/2 a bar each time I wax, but I take care of my gear quite religiously so I probably wax more often than most. If you only wax a few times a season I could see needing a whole bar... but that is a lot of scraping!


----------



## arsenic0

Oh i should mention i have the big ass 12oz bar or whatever it is so its hard to tell how much im using exactly...but not much.


----------



## RidePowder

nobody has used spring solution?


----------



## Guest

I'm thinking about buying the hertel super hot sauce wax but I heard alot of people talking about edge burn. Is this wax more prone to edge burn than the others? I'll probably be riding more ice than anything since i'm on the east coast


----------



## darkninja

Edge burn just happens over time no matter what wax is used. Sometimes it occurs sooner due to conditions. From the reviews i don't think it happens any sooner than other brands.

I haven't tried this wax yet but will definitely pick up some at the start of next season. From the sounds of it though i don't think i'll be disappointed.


----------



## Guest

dang i gatta get some


----------



## sdbadd

Bought some Hertel Super Hot Sauce Wax and it says max 190F iron temperature (they recommend around 180F). I'm used to waxing closer to 240F. Anyone use this stuff can comment on the temperature they wax with. Will this wax smoke above 200F?


----------



## Kwanzaa

sdbadd said:


> Bought some Hertel Super Hot Sauce Wax and it says max 190F iron temperature (they recommend around 180F). I'm used to waxing closer to 240F. Anyone use this stuff can comment on the temperature they wax with. Will this wax smoke above 200F?


Just test it yourself. drip the wax on the ground


----------



## apayne1233

I know this is an old post, but I'm hoping you guys will be able you help me out. Does Hertel last very long on man made snow? I don't want to be riding man made snow, but thats all I got right now.


----------



## john doe

I use Hertel hotsauce and am very happy with it's performance and longevity on our man made snow. It is all we have in St. Louis, MO. Though I need to look in to structuring a board after reading a recent thread. Burton Avenger and Snowolf said waxing makes very little difference in most condition and structuring the base give the speed.


----------



## snowklinger

Man made snow rips wax out of your deck much faster than natural snow. If riding manmade all the time, I suggest something cheap/bulk(best I've found is a couple brands around $20-25/lb, shipping can make a big difference).

Waxing imho is about 50/50 performance/maintenance. The actual speed advantages are there but certainly also exist in our heads to some degree. Keeping your stick nice and saturated with wax will prevent any kind of "edge burn" and keep you in touch with the bottom of your board as you destroy it over time.


----------



## KIRKRIDER

Rocan said:


> I just got back from riding...
> 
> Where to start... This stuff is hands down the best thing you can buy for your board. I know im totally going to sound like the ads on their site, but this stuff is simply amazing.
> 
> Corduroy, Ice, Old mush... whatever it is- i just glied over it. I was literally flying down the hill... i could go for hundreds of feet on the flats without slowing down... I was passing by everyone on the hill- while others were bombing I was checking my speed. I did multiple speed tests seeing if i would hit a limit... no go. The faster I went the better the wax seemed to work. From the second i put my board down on the snow... I knew this stuff was good.
> 
> Hands down worth its cost... hell, its worth over 30 dollars an ounce (one wax job) in my opinion. Screw all the other waxs... this thing is amazing.
> 
> no complaints... some edge burn but hey, I was flying and my edges werent that saturated.
> 
> Again.. dont even think twice- buy Hertel wax and no one else =D


What board?


----------



## 24WERD

Both Waxes are fast as hell.

Like everyone said for the last 10 years, its fast and stays long as hell.

used it in 3 days in Mammoth this last weekend in 40-50f and lasted through the slush and killed it through the flats.

rocket fuel.


----------



## Peyto

When I ordered some Super Hot Sauce I realized the next day that I had given the wrong postal code. I got in touch with them and they said they had already mailed the wax, but will send another one and if they both arrive not to worry about it.

Still polishing off a bar of swix wax so I haven't used it yet, but if it performs half as well as their customer service then they've earned my loyalty :thumbsup:


----------



## mr_____awesome

so you guys are saying that this wax Hertel Super HotSauce Ski Wax is amazing? If so then ill get some.


----------



## 24WERD

yea its amazing, but i would get the higher performance one the FC739. Last longer , better in colder condition under 22f, and faster.

I hate waxing or I hate scrapping the wax off so I rather do it 1 time instead of 3 times. Plus I have to do it to my gf board too.

But the hot sauce is still very good wax.


----------



## extra0

hertel is pretty fast for all temp and I like how easy it is to scrape off...but that also means it doesn't last as long on your base as purl or other brands. With hertel, on icier conditions, I get a max of 3 days before I need to re-wax. 

on a lesser note, I find it strange they aerate the wax (to make it look bigger?). It's this huge brick, but weighs the same as other brands that are half it's size


----------



## mr_____awesome

I would get the FC739 but i can afford it :sad: Also i dont really mind having to wax often


----------



## SobeHall

I've been waiting over two years for someone to actually review this wax. I've read the site a million times, but never actually heard an actual users experience. Good to hear it is fast, the fact that it doesn't last long doesn't mean much to me, I usually wax before I go out each time anyways ... and I don't know why I didn't see this review when I first joined, guess I didn't think about searching for it here ... either way, thanks for the review


----------



## ARSENALFAN

This stuff seems to be the crowd favorite on here. Hope it is good cuz the shipping to Canada is ridiculous. Arriving early next week hopefully.


----------



## SobeHall

ARSENALFAN said:


> This stuff seems to be the crowd favorite on here. Hope it is good cuz the shipping to Canada is ridiculous. Arriving early next week hopefully.


Let me know how you like it up there. I just bought some Demon cold and all-weather, but when I'm out I'll order some Hertel and review it here.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

SobeHall said:


> Let me know how you like it up there. I just bought some Demon cold and all-weather, but when I'm out I'll order some Hertel and review it here.


Sounds like a plan.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

Well I have not ridden on it yet, but that Hertel Hot Sauce made the bottom of my board sparkle like a diamond. 2 thumbs up for appearance so far.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Kapn.K

I love their wax. Tried the fc and spring. Both were great, didn't really notice a difference. I'll get some sauce just b/c it's cheaper and I wax every other day.


----------



## Peyto

ARSENALFAN said:


> This stuff seems to be the crowd favorite on here. Hope it is good cuz the shipping to Canada is ridiculous. Arriving early next week hopefully.


Did you order off ebay? I ordered straight from Hertel and paid $3.50 for shipping to Canada versus the $12 or something they wanted on the ebay listing.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

I bought a bunch on Hertel's site so the shipping was $28.35 which is ridiculous. That being said, I took my Pick Your Line out today - doused with a liberal serving of hot sauce - and it was awesome. Rode a few hours and the bottom of the board still looks freshly waxed. It was worth every penny. How much did you get, one stick for that shipping cost?????


----------



## Peyto

ARSENALFAN said:


> I bought a bunch on Hertel's site so the shipping was $28.35 which is ridiculous. That being said, I took my Pick Your Line out today - doused with a liberal serving of hot sauce - and it was awesome. Rode a few hours and the bottom of the board still looks freshly waxed. It was worth every penny. How much did you get, one stick for that shipping cost?????


Ordered one brick (3/4 lbs) but they got the wrong postal code so they shipped me another one right away and told me not to worry about it if they both arrive. They both arrived so it turned into a pretty good deal! For $3.50 I was comfortable ordering one brick to test it out. Maybe it's just our soft rocky mountain snow but I'm having no longevity issues with this wax. The stuff works great.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

saloman said:


> Ordered one brick (3/4 lbs) but they got the wrong postal code so they shipped me another one right away and told me not to worry about it if they both arrive. They both arrived so it turned into a pretty good deal! For $3.50 I was comfortable ordering one brick to test it out. Maybe it's just our soft rocky mountain snow but I'm having no longevity issues with this wax. The stuff works great.


Glad I asked! It appears as though if you only order 1 3/4 pound brick or 1 bar with 5 ounces its only 3.50 for shipping. Anything more it shoots up to near 30!! 

Well I know for next time!


----------



## TorpedoVegas

This was my receipt for my Hertels order.



Hertel 'Super HotSauce' Ski and Snowboard Wax (5 oz) This is all you need	1	$12.95	$12.95

Subtotal: $12.95
Tax: $0.00
Shipping Cost: $3.50
Grand Total: $16.45


----------



## ARSENALFAN

TorpedoVegas said:


> This was my receipt for my Hertels order.
> 
> 
> 
> Hertel 'Super HotSauce' Ski and Snowboard Wax (5 oz) This is all you need	1	$12.95	$12.95
> 
> Subtotal: $12.95
> Tax: $0.00
> Shipping Cost: $3.50
> Grand Total: $16.45


Yeah. Try adding "one" more item......BAM!!


----------



## alex12

they don't have the complete selection of hertel products at amazon, but you do get free shipping from them (if you have prime or $25 worth of stuff in your cart)


----------



## ETM

super hot sauce working awesome for me here in Hokkaido, havent needed to pull out the racing FC yet!


----------



## mb889

I've been running the Super Hot Sauce for most of the season until this last weekend in Durango. I ordered up some FC, and I have to say it def felt faster. We all noticed it. I must say, I'm impressed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Spaceship

My board stopped speaking English after i waxed with the Super hot sauce. . .INSANE!! 
Absolutely blowing by my friends all over the mountain. . .Amazing shit =]


----------



## Mel M

Put some of this stuff on my board and my wife's board. The difference was definitely noticeable. Edge to edge was so fast, I thought I was going to slip! Haha. My wife yelled at me because her board was going too fast.


----------



## pdxrealtor

Has anyone tried their spring wax? It's been really slushy here and this hot sauce is working better than 1BJ pink. 

Wondering how their spring mix stacks up against the hot sauce.


----------



## BigmountainVMD

This is my 1st season on the Hot Sauce and it is certainly amazing. It is definitely quick, but works best in those middle of the road conditions (perfect for out west.) During December in Maine, I used it in temps approaching 0 F and above 32 F. It was a bit sticky at the low temps and faired pretty well at higher ones, but I think it loses its longevity in those conditions. I bought some swix yellow for the spring slush, and I think it works better for the 40 F+ days.


----------



## 24WERD

If it less then 22 f use the racing fc739 and if less then 8f add the cold snap hardner


----------

